

Rep. Lofgren Introduces Global Free Internet Act - mtgx
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120925/12380520511/rep-lofgren-introduces-global-free-internet-act.shtml

======
marcidale
You can get more information and weigh in with a message to Congress on these
bills at:

HR 6530: Global Free Internet Act of 2012
<https://www.popvox.com/bills/us/112/hr6530>

HR 6529: ECPA 2.0 <https://www.popvox.com/bills/us/112/hr6529>

